

Web Views and RubyMotion - marcgg
http://marcgg.com/2012/11/12/webviews-javascript-ios-rubymotion/

======
programminggeek
Would it be possible to use RubyMotion and PhoneGap together? It seems like
you could start your app in PhoneGap, then migrate towards RubyMotion as
needed.

~~~
mej10
If you are going to eventually use RubyMotion, why not just start with that?

I have been using it for about a week based on a recommendation from another
HN'er and I have been extremely pleased. It is all new development, though. I
am not especially good at Cocoa or Ruby, but have found it a very enjoyable
experience.

